# Muscadine Grapes



## az_redneck (Jul 22, 2007)

I got small seedless black grapes from a local vineyard for .25/lb yesterday and loaded my dehydrator with them this morning. Got me thinking. I have heard of Muscadine grapes in the past and never had a chance to try them. I understand they too are small. Are they sour? Would they make good raisins?

Just curious..

Paul


----------



## franco61365 (Jul 22, 2007)

I have heard of WINE made from Muscadine grapes, I have never had a chance to try it, but I hear it is quite tasty!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 22, 2007)

I've never heard of making raisins from muscadines.  I've had muscadine wine (not much of a wine drinker, but it was OK).  My favorite is fried pies with muscadine filling that my Mom makes.  Muscadine preserves or jelly is also good. 

Here is a link that may help you out a little bit.

http://www.muscadine.com/


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 22, 2007)

Hmmm.. That site says they sell them in the local Krogers and whatnot down south.. Might have to send one of my friends here some money and have them ship some to me. I'll raisin them up!


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 22, 2007)

I didn't even think to ask if these are seedless....  ????


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 23, 2007)

No,  they have lots of seeds.


----------



## payson (Jul 23, 2007)

They also have a *very* leathery skin. Most people don't eat the skin.... I've got quite a few growing in my back yard. I'll be glad to send some your way AZ_Redneck when they get ripe. I don't think making raisins would be even remotely possible though.


----------



## bob marsh (Jan 11, 2008)

Muscadines and Scuppernongs are beloved treats here in NC - Many local vineyards produce wines from these grapes but on the whole the wines are always a bit thick and sweet for my taste . As Payson stated they have very thick skins and as such I doubt they'd make good raisins - They are, however delicious to eat by themselves and it's always a great treasure when you run across a wild vine that will typically grow up the trunk of a tall neighboring tree - Then you're stuck for hours picking and climbing and climbing and picking cause you have to pick a BIG bunch to satisfy your hunger.

  The technique I employ is to sorta gently squeeze the skin and the ripe grape will squirt out the stem hole to be enjoyed and the thick skin discarded.


----------



## flash (Jan 11, 2008)

Definantly not on the small side. I love the taste. Neighbor grows quite abit of them for wine and jelly they make. Deer love them too. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have a smaller dark grape called a fox grape, was wondering if thats what you got?? They still have a seed in them though.


----------



## ikebbq (Jan 11, 2008)

I've got a little scuppernong orchard in the backyard that's been neglected for a while.  Not exactly small grapes and they do have seeds in them.  I thinned the vines out last winter so this year i should get some pretty good grapes.  Only time will tell.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 11, 2008)

hope you kept the vines.........season em......make good smoking wood


----------



## ikebbq (Jan 11, 2008)

sure didn't save any since i hadn't taken up smoking then.  I'll have to keep that in mind next time i trim them.  How long should they be seasoned for, about the same as any other wood?


----------



## walking dude (Jan 11, 2008)

actually no clue..........but being smaller in dia. shouldn't be as long.........

i would think


----------



## BigGAdawg (Apr 1, 2018)

az_redneck said:


> I got small seedless black grapes from a local vineyard for .25/lb yesterday and loaded my dehydrator with them this morning. Got me thinking. I have heard of Muscadine grapes in the past and never had a chance to try them. I understand they too are small. Are they sour? Would they make good raisins?
> 
> Just curious..
> 
> Paul


If your muscadines are small or sour they are not being grown properly.  Check out the folks at Ison's Nursery in Georgia.  They are just a few miles from me...they started in 1934 and have developed several varieties.  Their catalog is a tutorial on how to plant, prune, grow and harvest muscadines and scuppernongs.  It also list the sugar content on each variety...definitely NOT sour.  And they do ship.   www.isons.com


----------



## nimrod (Apr 5, 2018)

The wild muscadines here are small about the size of a pencil eraser. They are in good sized bunches with about 3 seeds each. They would make lousy raisins. I have a few varieties growing with Carlos being the clear winner in my sandy SE Fla nematode infested soil. As others said, very thick skinned with seeds. Ann makes some great jam from them and I enjoy eating them fresh off the vine. As BigDawg said, definitely not sour.
Craig


----------

